# how to shrink a file



## egerm (Dec 14, 2007)

how do i shrink a file (pic)small enough to post it right now my pics are 900Kb and it tells me they have to lower than 200kb's Help[B)]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 14, 2007)

Use your editing software to re-size or re-sample (depending on the software) to a smaller size pic.  700 pixels wide is good.  Then under the file menu, most software packages will have an option to save for web or something like that.  Most of the time that will do what you need.


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 14, 2007)

What programme do you use for your photo editing


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 14, 2007)

The fastest way to shrink a file is to stick it in cold water... [:0][)][]


----------



## egerm (Dec 14, 2007)

i tried the water thing now it is realy hard to type on the small keyboard


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 14, 2007)

I use this - "image resizer powertoy for Windows XP". http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx I think it's also available for Vista.


----------



## egerm (Dec 15, 2007)

ok i used the photo resizer and it seems to work. I am able to upload the pics but all that shows up is a blank picture frame with a small x in the upper conner [?]


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 15, 2007)

Try renaming the picture file before you upload it and give it a simple name.  The IAP forum is a little bit cranky about picture names and doesn't like names with lots of symbols and oddball characters other than simple letters and numbers.  And even if you only get a x-box, leave it in the post.  We can still get some information from a non-displaying picture and may be able to give you a clue.


----------



## egerm (Dec 15, 2007)

I think it worked!  Thanks for the help![]






These are the first pens that I have turned.


----------

